
Brazilian Judge Orders Release of Former President Lula Da Silva - AndrewBissell
https://apnews.com/488f3c1cb3dc48e7ad018580faf95feb
======
diego_moita
He is a thief and a corrupt. But given that the current government is not far
from being the same, I really don't care too much if he is released.

With Lula or the Bozo, Brazil will remain being the country of the future,
never the country of the present. So happy I ran away from that place.

~~~
muthdra
Never ran away from using articles before adjectives, though.

------
beerandt
Venezuela (rightly) gets most of the attention in South America right now, but
I find Brazil's path from seemingly stable and booming to where it is now is
much more intriguing as a case study.

------
bighi
Now that the elections are gone, there's no reason to keep him locked up
anymore. It was just to remove the candidate most likely to win, instead of
facing him in a fair election. Now it's easier to just let him go.

In 2022 there's probably new ways to prevent him from participating again.

~~~
muthdra
It's true that he would win but it's also true he was corrupt. The current
president isn't better but it's nice to remember how politicians can still pay
the price in the polls.

